# What ever happened to Mick Begley?



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Or his cars.

Or Andy Barnes R33 for that matter.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Who cares!!??.....


TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think mick lost the love when Tweenie passed.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

He had quite a collection if I recall. I wonder if Deano still has a GT-R? He must be seriously seriously minted now with the success of the GTA series and other rockstar games.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I asked the same a while back as his name came up in conversation.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/236426-anyone-know-what-mick-begley-up-now.html?highlight=Mick+beg


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL, I remember as if it was yesterday, the time when Mick ranted and raved about how mega-awesome Perfect Touch were..........he was a fanboi of the highest order...

Go forward a year or so and he was then going on about how crap they were and how no one should touch them with a bargepole.....

Gave me a chuckle or two.......seemed he was very 'Emperors new clothes' about. Lot of things. His brother wasn't much different!!


IMHO, forum's a better place without them......


TT


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

What link does Deano have with GTA? Its always been big so if he did have some ties with it then be rolling knee deep hard to obtain GTR parts lol


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Deano was the creator of lemmings which went on to be Rockstar. Not sure if he had other people with him but he would have been one of, or the creator of the GTA series....

He owned the JUN Lemon, which was sold to Mick wasnt it?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah that Deano..

The JUN was sold to Tim, then sold to Mick


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Not heard or seen of Deano in years. Knew him from the cossy days, he then had a stunning 33 LM before buying the lemon.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The justification for the thread is that whilst I am by no means the eldest forum member, I do remember the early days and wondered what happened to some of the main contributors.

Mycroft
Blade rider
Hugh kier

Is it a growing old thing


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I sat in the boot of that Lemon on the rollers at PT. long time ago now

Am sure I shortened my life with the fumes. Had a two day headache.

The saddest story with regards to the PT, TR saga wasn't that Rob died. It's that all of his so called "mates" couldn't give a f about his girlfriend and his daughter. She is the spitting image of her daddy bless her. No one gave a second thought to her.... Sad but true.

Even his tools and car went "missing" so rox and his daughter got nothing. 

Still at least everyone had good fun on the drive out.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> The justification for the thread is that whilst I am by no means the eldest forum member, I do remember the early days and wondered what happened to some of the main contributors.
> 
> Mycroft
> Blade rider
> ...


Bladey is still on here (the miserable cnut)
Hugh posts every now and then too.

Howsie, I heard was getting a 32 built then didn't hear anything. So many other, Durzel, NITO, Tim.....


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Sad that was the case with Rob's daughter and gf 
Had heard stories about things going missing though.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

She loves cars. I picked her up with her mum to take her to a friends 40th. Referred to my ISF as "daddies type of cars"...

Clearly he wouldnt be seen dead in one but that's not the point.

I am told she is doing well at school but anyone who calls themselves Rob's friend who was involved in things going missing to line pockets should hold their heads in shame.

I know what Rob would think of you.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Bladey is still on here (the miserable cnut)
> Hugh posts every now and then too.
> 
> Howsie, I heard was getting a 32 built then didn't hear anything. So many other, Durzel, NITO, Tim.....


I'm still here, hanging by a thread lol! I pop in every now and then, quite infrequently really. Don't get a lot of time or disposable income for cars nowadays with kids.

I've gone back to motorbikes, an awful lot cheaper than running GTR's and I still have my GTS-T which has finally had a Link G4+ fitted to it. It's barely turned a wheel in three years but at 21 years old it's turning into a lovely classic, I like to hold on to it just as a reminder that I haven't totally given up  Hoping to do a couple of trackdays this year, it's awesome fun to drive all caged up with buckets and harnesses but it doesn't half make me feel old and out of place lol! 

It's good to see so many of the old names are still here! :wavey:

Cheers
Nito


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRSTILL said:


> The saddest story with regards to the PT, TR saga wasn't that Rob died. It's that all of his so called "mates" couldn't give a f about his girlfriend and his daughter. She is the spitting image of her daddy bless her. No one gave a second thought to her.... Sad but true.


Don't tar everyone with the same brush please.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm not important like the others but have been here longer......


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Trev said:


> I'm not important like the others but have been here longer......


Aw, bless. Lol


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Trev said:


> I'm not important like the others but have been here longer......



Well, I've been on here longer than you!!! :wavey:

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Well, I've been on here longer than you!!! :wavey:
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> ...














LOL :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Trev said:


> I'm not important like the others but have been here longer......





R32 Combat said:


> Aw, bless. Lol





tarmac terror said:


> Well, I've been on here longer than you!!! :wavey:
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Only just - you buggers


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lol.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's all about the post count, bitches! Lol


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

TT and Trev are such noobs!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

matt j said:


> Don't tar everyone with the same brush please.


I accept that. Should have put "some" of his so called "mates"

Rox told me not one person had asked how they were... Are you sure you did?


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

GTRSTILL said:


> I accept that. Should have put "some" of his so called "mates"
> 
> Rox told me not one person had asked how they were... Are you sure you did?


The so called mate(s?) are holding up the payment to Rox and robs daughter with his lies upon lies on what occured on that fatefull day
it was my car that the accident occured in on that day
all lies upon lie


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRSTILL said:


> I accept that. Should have put "some" of his so called "mates"
> 
> Rox told me not one person had asked how they were... Are you sure you did?


Yep, I'm pretty sure I asked how they were and I even donated directly instead of the collection at the time as I wanted to ensure the money went to the right person. I've even been in touch recently.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Fair enough and I apologize for lumping you in with others.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> I sat in the boot of that Lemon on the rollers at PT. long time ago now
> 
> Am sure I shortened my life with the fumes. Had a two day headache.
> 
> ...




Really??
The blue 32 went missing??
Truly Sad story


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Spontaneous Vehicle Combustion


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

What it disolved too?


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

i dont know who he is or what happened. and for that reason im out lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Post count increase? lol

Yup i remember the 32 'catching fire' on the trailer. 

I am extremely disappointed about how Ros and their daughter has been treated from it all though. I only knew Rob through building my engine but i got on with him really well. I cannot say I was a friend of his but he made you feel like one when you saw him.
It was a sizeable part of me deciding to sell my old R33 if i'm honest. Couldn't think of someone else working on it, sad but i'm weird like that - Sue me. lol

Lets not turn this thread in to any finger pointing for whatever. We all have our own thoughts and this isn't the place for it.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Why don't we do something nice for Rob's daughter.....

A car type thing...



G40tee said:


> Post count increase? lol
> 
> Yup i remember the 32 'catching fire' on the trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Parade of sorts?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I reckon that would bore here to tears....



not sure really. Just thought of it..


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe something where we can take the two of them out for dinner or lunch or something but also she can see some of the cars her dad loved and worked on.

I bet no one has done that.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

skyjuice said:


> The so called mate(s?) are holding up the payment to Rox and robs daughter with his lies upon lies on what occured on that fatefull day
> it was my car that the accident occured in on that day
> all lies upon lie




Sad that somebody lost their life. 
Didn't consider the customers car that was involved but hope you got paid out.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

So anyway.......

Back to Mick...


opcorn:




TT


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

TT why mention Mick as your post didn't look like you cared much 

GTRSTILL you were in the boot with Tim weren't you, owned the black R34 GTR? Was there on the dyno day and also on the drive out to Brighton.

I'm in for some support to Rob's family, depending on what happens it may be a paypal thing or attendance in person if I can.
Skyjuice - shocking to know this is possibly still outstanding?!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope. You are thinking of Chris. Had a white scooby ra and then a black GTR with gold TE37s

I did no "tweenierob" runs out of principle.

I sat in the back of the lemon and then the back of jays supercharged small block 914 

Was in my second r32 GTR then...possibly the m3

I am actually old enough to remember Linney selling stickers and dump valves. Apparently a world known mapper now


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> The saddest story with regards to the PT, TR saga wasn't that Rob died. It's that all of his so called "mates" couldn't give a f about his girlfriend and his daughter. She is the spitting image of her daddy bless her. No one gave a second thought to her.... Sad but true.


I can't speak for individuals, but don't be so quick to assume nothing was done...I didn't know Rob or anyone associated with him, but as treasurer of The GTR Owners Club I made sure the funds raised at the time were kept safe, to assist his daughter as she grows up. 

Rox and I speak whenever she needs such help.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

TABZ said:


> Sad that somebody lost their life.


Two people were killed.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> TT why mention Mick as your post didn't look like you cared much


Because his name is in the thread title but it looks like that has been forgotten


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Because his name is in the thread title but it looks like that has been forgotten


Thanks TAZZ...

Clearly the conversation has moved to the subject of Rob. Would it not be best, if folks want to DO something to commemorate/remember/fundraise etc , to start a new thread with Rob in the title? Would get FAR more views I would contend....

TT


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> Nope. You are thinking of Chris. Had a white scooby ra and then a black GTR with gold TE37s
> 
> I did no "tweenierob" runs out of principle.
> 
> ...



never sold those mate, but imported 100's of very nice Skylines from Japan 10 years ago+


so who has the Super lemon now ? wasn't it sold to Oz japharlows ?

micks about on facebook etc doing normal things. i liked mick's brother john as well with the Taisan R32 (ex tim).


you'd have to say this forum does sometimes miss the buzz of who's fastest/most powerful keith vs sumo vs tim vs mick etc etc etc


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Speaking of forum users of past.....


What's happened to Rob of RIPS? He used to make lots of really valuable technical contributions??


TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Glenn murdered him!?!?!?!?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Speaking of forum users of past.....
> 
> 
> What's happened to Rob of RIPS? He used to make lots of really valuable technical contributions??
> ...



Probably got bored of all the armchair experts talking shite about subjects they have no first hand experience of, yet feel qualified to talk about all things engine related and argue the toss for page after page about something they've read and completely misunderstood or taken totally out of context.

Then again, he could just be really busy, judging by his posts on Fecalbook. He's done a lot more work on his 32, got a nice new tent off Vi-PEC the other day as well.:chuckle:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Hmmm and im thinking of getting back on the Horse...... do i need a Gtr in my life? is Mycroft still going..? what a psycho...


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

Andy barnes was at jrm after they bought sumo nd i belive he still runs time attack

Rob at rips is pretty busy with megawot 3 in the 7s and evil now in 6s 

keith cowie is back on forum albeit in the 35 section


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> Or his cars.
> 
> Or Andy Barnes R33 for that matter.


i have andy barnes r34gtr now (ichiban)


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

Andy Barns is nothing to do with JRM he now owns and run kleers , and owns and runs the time attack series


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not a huge forum contributor, but I now and again wish to hear how Rob's daughter and fiancé are getting on. Shame to here of the troubles and wish to know if the donations were indeed getting to his daughter? If not, I'd like to help out if something else comes about from this thread...

It still cuts me up remembering what happened. Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke...one in a million was Rob...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

drb5 said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke...one in a million was Rob...


I think you mean it shouldn't have happened to such a nice bloke!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

paul450 said:


> i have andy barnes r34gtr now (ichiban)


I'm working on an R32 replica of this...going to call it "Ichiballs".


:chuckle::chuckle:


TT


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

skylinelee said:


> Hmmm and im thinking of getting back on the Horse...... do i need a Gtr in my life? is Mycroft still going..? what a psycho...


Mycroft's still posting away but on another forum now


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh where is he now? What forum?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/589-mycroft.html


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think you mean it shouldn't have happened to such a nice bloke!


 Absolutely right! Idiot


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> I think Glenn murdered him!?!?!?!?


I suspect an earlier comment about stuff on forums covered off the reasons........


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*nice to hear some of the originals still exist*

I still have the black top secret r34gtr with the gold te37s
Formerly Chris's car and before that Ben linneys car!!! I just insured it this year to actually get some use out of it after 5 years in the garage literally doing a track day a year. It deserves more use than that!!! 8 years ownership and I still cant bring myself to sell it!!!


----------

